# The best of...French?



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2005)

What *fighter* do you think was best fielded by the Armeé de l'Air during the Battle of France? 

I think we all know my vote goes for the Hawk-75A-3. Some little facts about the Hawk's service during the Battle of France;

It was the most successful fighter of the Armeé de l'Air with 230 _claimed_ kills and 80 probables with only 29 lost to aerial action. 

The greatest French ace of the battle, Edmond Marin La Mesleé (16 kills, 4 probables), flew a Hawk-75A-3 with GC I/5. 

The Hawk-75 was the first to score a fighter kill in Europe against two Bf-109Es on 8th September, 1939.


----------



## Rafe35 (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree with you about Hawk 75.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2005)

Did you vote for the Hawk-75 then? No good just agreeing and not voting...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2005)

actually it is for me, i never vote in polls unless i create them............

and was the -75 really the first to get a fighter kill??


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2005)

No, I just made that up to confuse you all...



*YES IT WAS!!!*


If I remember correctly the first kill went to a Pz.11c, it was a Do-17 that was shot down. I've read somewhere that the P-36 was the first to get a kill against the Japanese too but I can't remember where I read that.


----------



## Rafe35 (Jun 29, 2005)

Thought P-26 Peashooter (Over Guadalcanal?) was the first US aircraft to shoot down Japanese planes down after Pearl Harbor attack?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2005)

Austin said:


> Thought P-26 Peashooter was the first US aircraft to shoot down Japanese planes down after Pearl Harbor attack?



Nope - A P-36A from the 14th pursuit group


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2005)

Dont you think its a bit unfair, pitting French planes against a superior American design?


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2005)

No. The Armeé de l'Air used all those planes, this is simply which was the best fighter they had flying during the Battle of France. It appears someone seems to believe the D.520 was better, and even more bizarre someone seems to think the MB-150 was superior!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2005)

The even more bizarre someone is me 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2005)

Explain yourself! How was the MB-150 superior to the Hawk-75?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2005)

It's a citroen with wings!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 29, 2005)

Well... the best *French* fighter was the Dewoitine D-520, the hawk 75 achieved more victories simply because it was used in more greater number than the D.520.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 29, 2005)

And in the aces side one of the most interesting is this guy.

Pierre Le Gloan (January 6, 1913 - September 11,1943), French pilot (flying ace) of World War II.

He was born in Brittany, France. At the age of eighteen he joined the French Air Force. At the outbreak of the war he served in the GC III/6 fighter squadron, flying the Morane-Saulnier MS.406. Along with his wingman, he shot down his first German Do 17P reconnaissance bomber on November 23, 1939. At the beginning of the Battle of France in 1940 he shot down 3 German bombers.

On June 1, 1940 his squadron was moved towards southern France, to Le Luc airfield and re-armed with the newest Dewoitine D.520 fighters. After Italy declared war on France and the Italian air force started bombing raids, Le Gloan shot down two Fiat BR.20 bombers on June 13, flying in pair. On June 15 Le Gloan, along with another pilot, attacked a group of twelve Italian Fiat CR.42 fighters, and shot down 3 of them, while Cpt. Assolent shot down 1. While returning to the airfield, Le Gloan shot down another CR.42 and another BR.20 bomber. For this outstanding achievement of destroying 5 aircraft in one flight, he was promoted to 2nd Lieutenant.

Due to a military situation of France, on June 20, GC III/6 squadron was withdrawn to Algiers in the French colony of Algeria. There it was subordinated to the French Vichy government. Due to the French capitulation and subsequent British military actions against the French navy in Mers el Kebir, the former allies became enemies. In May 1941 GC III/6 was moved to the French colony of Syria, being the only French fighter unit there. In June, the British and allied forces, including some Free French, invaded Syria. In subsequent combat, on June 8, 1941, Le Gloan shot down his first British fighter (Hawker Hurricane). Until July 5, he shot down 6 Hurricanes and 1 Gloster Gladiator. Then, the weakened GC III/6 was withdrawn back to Algiers.

During the allied invasion of North Africa in November 1942, (Operation Torch), fighter squadrons in Algiers did not fight. Soon all the French forces in North Africa, along with Pierre Le Gloan, joined the Free French. In May 1943, the GC III/6 was re-armed with new P-39 Airacobra fighters from the United States. In August, Le Gloan took the command of the 3rd flight (escadrille) of the squadron. The unit's only task became offshore patrols.

On September 11, 1943, Pierre Le Gloan flew on patrol with another pilot. Over the sea, smoke started to come out of Le Gloan's engine. He returned towards the shore, but the engine stopped. He tried to make a belly landing on the shore, but, probably forgetting that his Airacobra still had an underbelly fuel fank attached (which were not used on earlier French fighters), the fuel in his plane exploded while he was trying to land, killing him instantly.

During his complicated combat career, Pierre Le Gloan shot down 18 aircraft (4 German, 7 Italian and 7 British), which gave him the 4th position among the French flying aces of the war.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2005)

Has everyone suddenly developed a mental deficiency or is it just Charles and Cheese there? I quite clearly state fighters flying for the Armeé de l'Air...they could have been fuck-ing Botswanian design for all I care...you tarts. 

The Hawk-75 shot more down because there was more? Is that the best you've got, and then show loads of profiles...yeah...great argument for the D.520...well done.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 29, 2005)

> Has everyone suddenly developed a mental deficiency or is it just Charles and Cheese there? I quite clearly state fighters flying for the Armeé de l'Air...they could have been f**k-ing Botswanian design for all I care...you tarts.



I have enough mental clearnerss to understand an insult when a I see it, and I see it now.

So.. to me, the member Plan_D no longer exist in this forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2005)

I also go for the Hawk-75. Now if we talk about French Built aircraft the D.520 was there best one. Now in my opinion that does not say much about the aircraft though. I think the D.520 was not very good.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd agree there, without a doubt. The reason this exists is because there is some people that think the D.520 was the best the French had flying. The Hawk-75 gets no credit, ever...god damn it, it deserves credit!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 30, 2005)

pD said:


> you tarts


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well Im with you on this one Plan_D


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

Four people are with me on this one. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

I think it is a given.


----------

